# ENT - Enterprise Metals



## dan6169 (24 March 2010)

No thread thought id start one.
Currently holding. got them at 0.22 currently 0.18
just a matter of time i think till these shares go up. Anyone got any thoughts on these or have shares in them.


----------



## prawn_86 (24 March 2010)

dan6169 said:


> No thread thought id start one.
> Currently holding. got them at 0.22 currently 0.18
> just a matter of time i think till these shares go up. Anyone got any thoughts on these or have shares in them.




Hi Dan,

Why not provide some detail as to what they do, where they operate etc etc

Why do you think they will go up? What reasons do you have? Or is it a blind guess?

Thanks

Prawn


----------



## dan6169 (24 March 2010)

Exploration of Gold, Iron and Uranium

Not just exploring one aspect of the market and the current projects they have going,  if results go well should have a positive affect on share price.
Got the share tip from a frien who thinks it has pottential and from what i read of there announcments seem positive but like all explorations come down to results.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (16 October 2010)

ENT Trading Halt ...... awaiting release of exploration results from Doolgunna Project. I'm guessing these might be soil sampling results, but to call a trading halt on them makes me wonder whether they might be quite impressive!! All speculation of course, however, all will be revealed by Tuesday at the latest. They seem to have flown under the radar in many respects in the Doolgunna region. They have been accumulating an impressive land holding in that area.

I bought in last week as I thought the company as a whole had an impressive set of diversified projects in some prospective regions that have a lot of potential


----------



## ignitemusic (25 January 2011)

Could an announcement be imminent? 
Like the looks of this company as 1 project is based right next to sandfire's DeGrussa Project that has 10.67 million tonnes @5.6% Cu, 1.9g/t Au, 15g/t Ag
for
600,000 tonnes copper
660,000 ounces gold
5.1m ounces silver


----------



## ignitemusic (17 February 2011)

nice little announcement... Market is ignoring it at the moment!

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20110217/pdf/01151985.pdf


----------



## AussiePaul72 (28 February 2011)

Anyone know when they will starting drilling at Doolgunna next?


----------



## DoorSlammer (15 November 2011)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Anyone know when they will starting drilling at Doolgunna next?




Burracoppin Drilling to Commence
early November 2011


----------



## burglar (19 March 2013)

Fraser Range Project New Nickel Copper Targets 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01393083


----------



## springhill (4 April 2013)

*Drilling at Doolgunna Project Recommences*
• 5,000m infill and extensional aircore drilling program commences along strike from Vulcan Prospect in Narracoota volcanics.
• Enterprise commences search for sediment hosted (Sedex style) massive sulphide copper deposits along Southern Boundary Fault.
• GSWA & CSIRO’s Spectrem2000 Airborne Electromagnetic (AEM) Time Domain Bryah Basin survey identifies 6 bedrock conductors (potential massive sulphides) rated “Excellent” within and along southern boundary of Doolgunna Graben.
• 4,000m regional aircore drilling program planned to test regolith above magnetic and Spectrem2000 AEM targets and copper-in-soil anomalies associated with the Southern Boundary Fault.

*Fraser Range Project: HeliTEM Survey Commenced*
• Heli-borne geophysical survey commenced 3rd April over Enterprise’s 100% owned Fraser Range (WA) tenements.
Enterprise Metals announces that Fugro Surveys has commenced a 1,400 line km HeliTEM survey over parts of the project area to accelerate the Company’s search for massive Ni/Cu sulphides. The HeliTEM survey is designed to cover areas of anomalous soil geochemistry, several identified magnetic targets and some areas where soil sampling may be ineffective. The Fugro HeliTEM system is considered to be the most powerful helicopter time-domain electromagnetic system in the world.
Ground follow up (including prospecting and mapping) of the previously reported soil geochemicaltargets and any HeliTEM targets identified will commence in mid April following the completion of the airborne survey. It is expected that targets will be followed up with ground IP or EM, and subsequently drill tested in May/June 2013 following heritage surveys and Department of Mines and Petroleum approvals.

ENT playing the nearology card with SIR, as they have done with SFR in the past. SIR's Nova is some 40km north of ENT land.
This is not to rule out the chance their tenement is prospective, but the market says otherwise in determining ENT's SP at the moment at 12.5c (MC - $27m).


----------



## piggybank (1 May 2014)

Hi,

Surprised (again) to see another stock that has gone apparently unnoticed here at ASF, especially as has gone up from 5c - 18.5c in four days including a trading halt.

Here is the ASX link to obtain the last 3 announcements - http://search.asx.com.au/s/search.html?query=ent&collection=asx-meta&profile=web

​


----------



## springhill (3 May 2014)

If you want to potentially bet anything on this stock, bet on them being investigated by ASIC.

FROM 4.7c to 25c when the company announces assays not due for 2 weeks.

There could be some serious recriminations here.

There is more to this but best not to say at this point.

Proper process should take its course.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 July 2020)

Crikey, very dusty thread.
Cough cough. 
Here's a 3 month chart.
Gappy, risky, but something is going on. Worth an eyeball perhaps?


----------



## barney (29 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Crikey, very dusty thread.
> Cough cough.




Indeed Froogs ...... $11 mill market cap with around $1 mill to spend.  

Some interesting looking projects. 

So many Specs are moving slightly "irrationally". I fear a fair dinkum correction may be around the corner not too far down the track.


----------



## greggles (14 February 2022)

Enterprise Metals share price surging this morning after the company reported elevated lithium results in soil sampling over the Matheson Pegmatite on the Bingin Peninsula in WA.

Curiously, this announcement has been released just before the close of a capital raising (non-renounceable entitlements offer) which has been extended until 3 March.

ENT up 43% to 2c this morning.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 August 2022)

And out with another timely lithium announcement.
Is there anything in this one?
Charts not too convincing, however it may be the start of something down the track, depending if they are finding something decent. 
Who's our resident lithium expert?


----------



## barney (9 August 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Who's our resident lithium expert?




Definitely not me, lol.

The lads will need a bit of a cap raise not too far down the track so any price spikes might need to be treated with appropriate caution.


----------

